# Programa para medir capacitores



## anthony checo (May 1, 2008)

hola a todos espero y esten bien, quiero saber si existe algun programa para medir capacitores 
de cerámica o mica?  lo que pasa es que no entiendo la numeración que traen, gracias.

si el programa existe fasilitenmelo porfa gracias


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 1, 2008)

Programa no conosco pero capas que con esto puedas leerlos

EJEMPLOS DEL CÓDIGO 101

104H -> significa 10 + 4 ceros = 10,000 pF; H = +/- 3% de tolerancia.

474J -> significa  47 + 4 ceros =  470,000 pF, J = +/- 5% de tolerancia.

Recordemos que 470.000pF = 470nF = 0.47µF


----------



## Manonline (May 1, 2008)

Aca te dejo uno de cuando me inicie en el mundo de la electronica...


----------



## thelscIVRF (May 21, 2008)

yo tengo para el codigo de las resistencias.
Introduces el valor en ohm y t da los colores 
o pones los colores y te da el valor.

Se yama ResCalculator


----------



## anthony checo (May 21, 2008)

podrias poner el enlase para poder descargarlo es k me interesa ese programa gracias 
hola al foro ojala esten bien chao


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

ahi esta este


http://www.4shared.com/file/45694663/187d3f9d/CalcRes1.html


----------



## anthony checo (May 28, 2008)

gracias por la ayuda me gusto mucho es facil de utilisar gracias al foro


----------



## raraavis (Jun 29, 2008)

Les dejo uno que hice en VB6 y combina resistencia y capacitor.
Se puede buscar por Valor y te muestra los colores y viceversa.








Saludos.


----------



## piojo (Ago 16, 2008)

hola , acá les dejo un programita para calcular el valor de los capacitores es sencillo pero muy practico . suerte !


----------



## kraker6881 (Ago 17, 2008)

raraavis dijo:
			
		

> Les dejo uno que hice en VB6 y combina resistencia y capacitor.
> Se puede buscar por Valor y te muestra los colores y viceversa.
> 
> 
> ...



bien simple. Yo soy Ing. Mecánico y la electrónica es un hobbie, y ese programa está muy interesante

gracias


----------



## ALBERTO-beto (May 24, 2009)

la verdad no se como buscar un programa para calcular resistencias y condensadores pero para tenerlo en mi celular que es un sony ericsson w760i


----------



## qwerty1 (May 25, 2009)

ALBERTO-beto dijo:
			
		

> la verdad no se como buscar un programa para calcular resistencias y condensadores pero para tenerlo en mi celular que es un sony ericsson w760i



aca tenes un calculador de resistencias unicamente, para el celular
yo tengo el mismo, asi que te garantizo que funciona,
pero ademas funciona en cualquier cel, ya que es multipantalla, fue probado tambien en un motorola v3 y en un se w380 y w580.


( en mediafire subido por mi.): http://www.mediafire.com/file/m1ohznnnmiu/Res_Calculator_Zodr14.rar


----------



## ALBERTO-beto (May 25, 2009)

Muchas gracias por el programa enviado esta muy util y si sirvio en mi telefono.......


----------



## cositas (Ago 2, 2010)

como lo instalo en mi cel w300i


----------



## zombi (Mar 14, 2013)

una pregunta  como puedo hacer un programa de resistencias, o ver la muestra de un programa que no sea ejecutable par amis primero inicios en laprogramacion


----------

